# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Trabajo en Granada

## Xixdon

Hace un par de meses que me mudé a Granada para empezar con mi carrera de mago. Me hace mucha ilusión poder dirigirme a un público y que este responda de una manera positiva, ya que esto me hace avanzar, seguir hacia delante y sentirme muy feliz al haber elegido mi manera de vivir y de conseguir algo de fama. Una chica de este portal es la que me dijo que podía trabajar en uno de los locales de la ciudad y también estuvo recomendándome sitios a los que podía preguntar y darme a conocer. Todo hay que decirlo, la chica se ha portado de manera impecable conmigo y me ha dicho que puedo contar con ella para absolutamente todo.

----------

